# Kodachrome



## KevinDks (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone else using Kodachrome? It would be interesting to see other people's work on this well known film, so that is what this thread is about.

From my first ever roll of Kodachrome 64, a bit of landscape near my house, March 2008:


----------



## KevinDks (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't really know what I'm doing with Kodachrome yet, but here is a picture from someone who did. I bought a collection of slides that included this, taken in Switzerland in 1963. All I know about the people is that the photographer's wife was called Vi and she is standing one place from the right:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2005/2445678200_d8c86478e8_o.jpg


----------



## Rhys (Apr 27, 2008)

KevinDks said:


> I don't really know what I'm doing with Kodachrome yet, but here is a picture from someone who did. I bought a collection of slides that included this, taken in Switzerland in 1963. All I know about the people is that the photographer's wife was called Vi and she is standing one place from the right:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2005/2445678200_d8c86478e8_o.jpg



It's sad to see family photos leave the family.


----------



## KevinDks (Apr 28, 2008)

It is very sad, but I suppose it's better they are with me rather than in landfill somewhere. There are lots of very battered, faded and moldy old slides for sale and you can understand why no one in the family would want many of those, but this collection has obviously been looked after and the images are mostly fantastic. 

The irony is that the photographer's family may not have been interested, but my family is and will enjoy the slideshow that we have with these, even though we don't know the people who appear in them. I expect it will be the first time in many years they have been through a projector.

So, anyone got any Kodachrome they would like to share? I don't want to keep the thread all to myself! 

Kevin


----------



## KevinDks (May 3, 2008)

Looking up Fleet Street from Ludgate Circus, April 2008. What a place to have your motorbike break down, but the very nice man from the AA was there to help. 

Fleet Street will always be associated with newspaper publishing, although the industry is no longer based there. The world's first daily newspaper, the Daily Courant, was produced here from 1702, and if you look above the red bus you will see the black glass and steel of the former Daily Express building, an art deco masterpiece completed in 1932.


----------

